# 25 RSS



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Traded in the Keystone Cabana 2300 at the Fort Washington RV show...

Pick up the 25 RSS Sat Morning......03/25/04
Looks like the Pizza Guy will be delivering to the camper in the driveway again Sat Night....

One Problem... My wife went with the Fawn Color..But I switched it on her to the Desert Rose...When I went to look at one it looked like to much Vinyl for me.. It was nice but with small ones 6&5..I thought less chance of rips or tears....

When I heard the Desert Rose was all material...I switched to that....

Please tell me its all material so I have justification..or am I out in the dog house???


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes it is all material except for alittle on the back rest of the couches, we did the samething and went with the desert rose aswell, although we are still waiting for it to come in.
Rob


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank You Rob....

Good News...

This is going to cost me though..As our trade in Cabana had a similar color to the Fawn...This gives wifey justification to go and decorate it her way...so, I guess I'm out of the dog house....
For this week!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Smiths,

For my wife it was the opposite. Without the vinyl, the desert rose pattern was too busy. Having the vinyl inserts broke it up a little. We went with the jasmine color (green). Looks pretty nice with the darker hardwood. You can tour the jasmine interior here: Jasmine 26 RS

And4, are you sure there is some vinyl on the furniture when yuo select desert rose? Before we purchased we looked at the desert rose and didn't see any. I know they change specs all the time though.

Randy


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I thought it was for some reason, but you are right. I was wrong on that. I went back and took a look at the brochure and it is all meterial on the seats ooops.
Rob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Randy...
Great pic site! I enjoyed looking at the differences between 2003-2004 models.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Randy,

Keystone should put pictures that nice on the web. They'd sell alot more trailers. You unit looks much better then the unit we looked at on the lot. Can't wait to post some of my own. We are going to end up with the Desert Rose I think, as both of the units that the dealer is expecting are Desert Rose. Unless the wife hates the color, that is what we are getting.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim I agree, seems very few of the manufactures have learned how much looking we do online. With this trailer and my previous Kiwi I was amazed how bad some of the websites were, the folks at Trail Cruiser/Bantam take the cake for the worst website. Keystone didn't do well since their brochure isn't even online yet, give me a break burn the puppy into a PDF file and upload it.

We have the Sahara Taupe and like the neutral color, having a golden color dog doesn't hurt either since things just blend in together too.


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Randy GREAT pics!

When we went shopping for TT we stumbled across the Outback destert rose 25RSS and I fell in love with the floor plan. I loved the jasmine but they didn't have it in the model we wanted so we were going to go with it anyway. We were a day away from signing papers when I happen to be searching online and found the jasmine at another dealer for over 5K less. Unfortunately, we will have to drive 10 hrs round trip to pick up but will be worth the savings. We are staying at the dealers RV campground overnight so will work out great. We'll get to test everything out and can holler for help if we have trouble. I have to say that I until I saw your pix I was a little worried I wouldn't like as I couldn't remember exaclty what it looked like cuz it's not in the brochure.

Now that I've seen your pictures I am thrilled with the choice. Hey, and the money we are saving makes it even better. We leave this Sat at 5 am to dealer to pick up our new baby. Everyone is excited. Now, the real dilema, what in the heck do I make for dinner. Gotta use that stove, ya know!

Thanks for the pictures. Can't wait to pick her up.

P.S.
Our 99 Ford Expo looks very much like your TV. Same color. Should compliment the Outback just fine.

Happy Camping! Lisa sunny


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you All for the input...
Nice Pics too.
Too busy..interesting...My wife is always saying.."thats to busy"....
UH OH!

I'll let you know how it goes..as I am 26 hrs away....
Pick up 0800 Sat.

Maybe his & hers 25 RSS's is the way to go??????
Can I pull these Tandem?

If she doesn't like the colors..Its a step up from the dog house for me.!
Wish me luck!

Keep ya posted.


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

For the record.

My wife was thrilled with the unit and color. ( Desert Rose)

She wanted to head out as soon as I parked it to purchase new accessorials to compliment the camper.We loaded it up with all our stuffs and we are ready to go.

WE camped out on Saturday eve in the driveway and had a blast.

See you on the road!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Glad it all turned out okay. The good news was that if you did get put in the dog house, you had a nice one in the driveway to go to.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Glad it all turned out great and Congrats on the new 25RS-S! I can't wait, getting excited here.

Can't wait to get ours...we are going with the Jasmine. For me/us I was liking less fabric, wanting to be able to wipe the seats... youngest is a 3yr old.








I do a lot of wiping and washing.


----------

